# Werbe



## Plusader (9. Juli 2014)

Hi,
bezüglich des Werbens kannst du mich in Skype mit dem Namen Plusader ausfindig machen. Für alle Infos und Absprache halte Ich dies nach wie vor für die beste Plattform.

Beste Grüße,
Dandoman


----------

